

Treating your personal website as a startup - zacharytamas
http://www.zacharytamas.com/blog/post/treating-your-personal-website-as-a-startup/

======
missechokit
In other words, you're always building a product: your startup, your personal
website, maybe even yourself.

~~~
zacharytamas
Exactly.

